# What did you learn from Halloween 2014?



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Every year teaches us a lesson which may or may not be remembered. Here are three things that I learned this year.

1. I never seem to have as many extension cords as I thought.
2. Even though I took Friday off from work, you never have enough time.
3. A rainy Halloween can be fun and the kids appreciate your effort even more.

.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's Spooky1's response to that question:

4. "I'm getting old"

And mine:

5. Having someone out in the yard to keep an eye on things will always be a good idea because invariably someone will try to cut through your yard full of extension cords and ground lights regardless of how clear a path you have to your front door.


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Here's what I learned:
1) Rain shorts things out. You really gotta keep your electronics protected.
2) Sometimes even the best-laid plans go awry. Have a backup plan for everything.
3) It's always good to make improvements on things, especially if it means next year's setup will be quicker and easier.
4) Don't sweat it.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

What did I learn? That increasing my lighting really paid off. I had gotten about a dozen LED spotlights last year on the day-after-sale at Spirit. They really made my props pop. I had alot more people coming to see my house and they loved it. 

What everyone said above, yes, I agree with the lessons.


----------



## infestdead (Aug 3, 2010)

Agreed on 1 (same problem every year for me) and 2, fortunately it did not rain around here but need to prepare better ahead of time got stuck working 12 hours a day Monday-Thursday I got nothing done during the week like I wanted


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Sometimes last minute ideas work out better then you'd think.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

That I should have trusted my instincts about battery-powered lighting. The haunt got darker as the night wore on. I had replacement batteries but the one time I got free to change them, I realized I'd mounted my lasers in a way that prevented me from doing so. Luckily darkness isn't inherently bad, but it's not half as cool as lasers and fog.

I need to make a project to figure out standard rigs to replace batteries with wall plugs.


Also, I'm getting old and out of shape. I'm always exhausted after Halloween but this year took it to a whole new level.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:This year I learned that having all my moving props assembled and tested and all set up and waiting for Halloween day, cuts my set up time down to three hours. It was so nice to actually get to put my make up on and be in costume BEFORE the first trick or treater showed up. Also, I'm going to rework my fog chillers and follow ATLfun's version. I used the rock salt as suggested and it did work great. I think if I get rid of the tube down the center it would chill the fog a lot better. Next year? Concentrate of fog, lighting and sounds.:jol:


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

We are officially "the Halloween house" in our neighborhood. I had parents tell me that their kids demand to drive by the house every day to see what new things are up. I also learned that a retirement community bused residents over the day before on a Halloween sight seeing tour of town. I was out working when the bus pulled up, so I got on the bus to tell the folks all about yard haunting.


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

1) Lighting. More is good, but seems that even more would be better. 
2) Fog needs chilling, even when you are inundating from two 1000w units. Didn't have time to build a chiller last minute, still regretting not making the time.
3) Keeping 'scene setters' around to fill in space, regardless of feeling like it's "cheating" - pays off. 
4) I need 12 months to do this, not one - and that realization is contagious... The wife (and friends) are on board this time around.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

I learned that...
-I need to weatherproof my sculpted props better
-I need to windproof the entire display better
-That deer motors suck (they worked great at first but after days of being on, they started to slip.
-That I live too far out in the woods to get any tot's. I still love doing it though, and I get enough drive by traffic to justify it.
-and that I have not enough room for storage


----------



## hatridgehaunt (Jul 7, 2014)

We learned that...
-The wind will blow hats off skeletons
-It can rain in the middle of a drought in southern CA
-We need to remember to take more pictures
-And it was nice to learn that the neighbors missed our display when we had to take a few years off


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I definitely learned that you have to be prepared for anything - including changing your display at the 11th hour......


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*I learned this year, that by not having Halloween as I usually do with my yard haunt it really affected my block. What I mean is that because my yard was the big draw for the street I live on, that by me not having anything up for decor, hardly anyone else got any kids showing up at their doors.

*_


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

This year's lesson's include:

1. Never can have enough black or dark colored extension cords, extra lights/bulbs, or candles
2. Starting early pays off & pays off BIG
3. Testing & retesting props helps
4. If we want more tot's then we need to advertise a little more
5. Don't wait til Aug to try to build new props - do it much earlier in the year
6. Taking off on H'ween day works much better than not
7. Need better sound for some props
8. I need a Halloween Savings Acct
9. Don't skip halloween sales the day after the previous year
10. Treat bags might be a good option for next year


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Zip-Ties are our friend
10 inch stakes/nails are our best friend
Accidents can turn out rather cool
Never underestimate what children will go through for free candy


----------



## justintfirefly (Aug 18, 2014)

1) I need to better plan out my power supply situation.
2) It's better to call the store for day-after store hours than trust the website.
3) TOT's parents are afraid of a little rain around here.
4) Lights make a WORLD of difference.


----------



## ghostgirl (Oct 21, 2014)

1) gust of wind will send your graveyard flying down the street
2) i had too many "last minute" things to do, gotta start calling them last hours


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Also learned that last years paint over monster mud on the columns is great until the water finds a little hole and gets in under the paint layer.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I learned this a few years ago. I was stressing myself out trying to get all the props made that were on my list. It was turning Halloween into a job, not fun. I came up with this.
"What gets done, gets done. The rest is for next year"
And besides, I am the only one who knows if it's all there or not. Less stress makes for more fun.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I learned I can survive not having a display or giving out candy but it did make me a little sad for a while.


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

I learned spray foam inside latex hands do not adhere to Pvc when pummeled with a phumatic prop.. my hands blew off on the first shot.. LOL


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

Bone Dancer said:


> I learned this a few years ago. I was stressing myself out trying to get all the props made that were on my list. It was turning Halloween into a job, not fun. I came up with this.
> "What gets done, gets done. The rest is for next year"
> And besides, I am the only one who knows if it's all there or not. Less stress makes for more fun.


Absolutely correct, Bone Dancer.
This is one I need to take to heart. 
I tend to stress when crunch-time arrives and it makes the whole experience less enjoyable. Not only for me, but my family members. 
I'm working on it. 
75% done and happy is better than 85% done and miserable (I never make 100%).

More lessons:

Mount prop controllers somewhere off of the actual prop. Too much shaking and stress will ruin the controller.
Advertise, advertise, advertise.
Amazon Prime two-day shipping rocks!
Props and scenery are all very cool, but it's the actors that get the scares. (It is possible, however, to have too many actors).
Drop panels rock! Sometimes the old-school scares are the best.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Bone Dancer said:


> I learned this a few years ago. I was stressing myself out trying to get all the props made that were on my list. It was turning Halloween into a job, not fun. I came up with this.
> "What gets done, gets done. The rest is for next year"
> And besides, I am the only one who knows if it's all there or not. Less stress makes for more fun.


This is the perfect sentiment.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Abunai said:


> Absolutely correct, Bone Dancer.
> This is one I need to take to heart.
> I tend to stress when crunch-time arrives and it makes the whole experience less enjoyable. Not only for me, but my family members.
> I'm working on it.
> ...


I fully agree - drop panels are absolutely awesome!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

1.I learned that Mother Nature is going to do her best to stop me, and she will not win....ever! I am looking into getting tents that I can set up for next year, so that rain and wind will no longer be a problem. 
2.Keep all Electrical connections wrapped and protected
3.Pre build all that you can and test everyhting before hand
4.Look for any solutions to make set up fater
5.always have your layout before hand and a plan in case your original plan doesn't work out
6.make a check list of EVERYTHING that needs to be done, Pumpkin candles, lighter, candy, ect. everything you need for the big night, it's amazing when you have so much to do, how easy one little forgotten thing can really throw you into turmoil.
7.Love and embrace Halloween for what it is no matter what! Weather, problems, anything that does not go right....Halloween will come no matter what....embrace and love it!


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

Never trust the weather person more than a day or two before-hand.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

--I learned how important lighting is. I tried to go with less lights this year to make it more spooky, and it was, but it was really too dark. I need to find a good balance. 
--I need a bigger fog machine and a proper chiller.
--The Spirit jumping spider is a very effective startle prop (for adults and kids alike)
--I thought I had everything done before Halloween day, except for finishing touches, but ended up working for nine hours straight and was exhausted by TOT time.


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Bone Dancer said:


> I learned this a few years ago. I was stressing myself out trying to get all the props made that were on my list. It was turning Halloween into a job, not fun. I came up with this.
> "What gets done, gets done. The rest is for next year"
> And besides, I am the only one who knows if it's all there or not. Less stress makes for more fun.


Well said Bone Dancer. Well said.

Additional lessons:
1. Carrying a 4'x8' Hollywood type flat across a windy yard is funny for the neighbors, not so much for the person carrying the flat
2. No matter how many things I didn't get done what I do get done is appreciated.
3. No matter how many times I swear I'm not doing this again all it takes is one "This is cool" from a ToT and I'm off to the races for next year.
4. Hire neighborhood teens to help put stuff away because I'm getting too old to hoist stuff back into the garage loft.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm still learning to let go a little of the entire design process- by that I mean, I had helpers who wanted to help me set-up and while I directed them to do the things I was running out of time to do, they did it differently than I originally envisioned. Since this is a community haunted house project each year, it is good to have help, albeit the last couple of days or hours before the haunt opens. It all worked out just fine for the haunt- we had over 100 spooked kids and adults go thru on our big night- (might not seem like a lot but in this very rural village it is huge).


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks like everyone has had an educational halloween. I was no different, but what did I learn.
1. TOT's will come rain, snow even hail.
2. The same TOT's will scream REALLY LOUD if you electrocute yourself and send 2 foot sparks from a wet prop. Note to self when a prop goes down due to rain.... leave alone and let it go.
3. 110v can curl your toes.
4. Once the TOT's realize you're okay they laugh while your wife points and makes fun of you.
5. And the most important of all. It's all worth it to see the smiles on their faces.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^I'm crying laughing at that:jol:


----------



## chefcat (Mar 12, 2013)

1. you can not trust a weatherman!
2. Some people appreciate what you have done a lot more than others
3. I also found that last minute fixes work better than the original idea.
4. Some people will NEVER understand why you do this


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes so far Wildcat wins LOL


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Wildcat said:


> 2. The same TOT's will scream REALLY LOUD if you electrocute yourself and send 2 foot sparks from a wet prop. Note to self when a prop goes down due to rain.... leave alone and let it go.
> 3. 110v can curl your toes.
> 4. Once the TOT's realize you're okay they laugh while your wife points and makes fun of you.


 That would have been a priceless youtube video.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Make sure you check out HauntForum regularly. If I hadn't I wouldn't have seen the chatter on those Gemmy swirling colored LED spots, which really rocked for my yard haunt.

And reminded that no one else sees what you think of as sub-par work.


----------



## Timpbike (Sep 6, 2014)

For the last 2 years,I have integrated one of those pop up canopies into my display - sits over a coffin and mourner. I buy the high quality ones - not the inexpensive light duty ones. For 2 years, wind and rain destroyed them. I'm Thinking this is a bad idea!!!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Don't trust long range forecast - Weathermen are right some times (unfortunatly)
Gemmy swirling led lights work when you can't wire your led spots
Need to start the wiring sooner that the day before


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

The best lesson this year was to focus on what to buy and not buy after Halloween. Use to pretty much blow money on after sales for things that didn't match what our haunt was about. Oh, so you have a scene that is about zombies.... but couldn't you use that werewolf animatronic it's %60 percent off? What a bargain...

Saved a few bucks this year by sticking to the more is not always better if it doesn't fit. Of course that doesn't count on items like skeletons, lighting, and that remote control Tarantula Spider that called out your name.


----------



## beaver state rich (Jan 25, 2014)

-Don't have your 70+yo dad try and run the Magic mirror. Seriously, the man can barely use email and had cataract surgery last year and you think he can run a digital puppet in the dark????? (kudos to my buddy Zach who stepped in and really made it the best experience ever-he is now on permanent magic mirror duty)

-Don't be afraid to switch your volunteers around. Pop didn't do so great on the mirror-however he was fantastic on crowd control.

-work issued iPhone shoots better night video than the 3 year old motorola android phone.

-Skip shooting video of your haunt with the cell phone and get a real video camera.

-Screw shooting video yourself altogether, get local news team to come by shoot it for you, edit the piece professionally, have good narration, run 3 times on the news and then post on youtube.  




-don't go to the habitat used store for light fixtures and buy the one that looks crusty because it has "character" buy new and distress or risk spending a week chasing why a GFCI is popping off in a rainstorm.

-When running an extra 20 amp circuit to your yard haunt get enough wire to run 2 at the same time. (Best idea I had all year) 3, 20 amp circuits = easy power management.

-DMX RGB floods ROCK!!! (Thanks Holiday Coro).

-Froggys fog juice is really worth the hype.

-When testing 2, 1500w vertical foggers and 3 400W foggers mid day be prepared for folks thinking your house is on fire after the 5th blast.

-Tiki birds can be spooky.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Great looking haunt Rich and the comment about your Dad running the magic mirror left tears in my eyes from laughing so hard.


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

1. More lighting!
2. Test EVERYTHING beforehand.
3. If I come up with "the perfect theme" in August, it can wait until the next year.
4. Decide upon and stick with a theme in November.
5. Keep the receipts in a place I can actually find them so I can return things I didn't use!!!


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh - one more thing I learned.

Driving around all day with a Bucky skellie in your passenger seat makes for the best commute EVER


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

If something (a new prop, and idea, new lighting, new sound system) is going to fail, it's best that it fail early, when you can still do something about it. 

Test everything new in conditions similar to how it will be used in your haunt. 
Test it early. 
Test it often.


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

1) the weather here blows..... Literally! 50 mph gusts will not only relocate most of your haunt cemetery, it can also relocate your neighbors storage shed into your back yard.

2) I need to consider dressing my three year old as a Yeti or Eskimo, he froze again this year, and windburn is never fun.

3) I need more real headstones, my one granite headstone never even moved an inch in the wind!

4) testing the layout and routing the wiring needs to be done well in advance (further out than a week), I need to make a map of where things go, number the items, and label the corresponding prop/cord/light/etc so it can be easily laid out and nothing is forgotten.


----------



## Technician of Terror (Nov 7, 2007)

Very nice Beaver State Rich!
Great news review too.


----------



## beaver state rich (Jan 25, 2014)

> Driving around all day with a Bucky skellie in your passenger seat makes for the best commute EVER


Got to use the car pool lane eh?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

1) You can take three Xanex in one day.
2) Don't trust your daughter when she said she took pictures, or you will only end up with three photos of your haunt.
3) My brother doesn't hate Halloween as much as he said he did. (And I'm so glad for that)


----------



## Rev Noch (Feb 4, 2009)

Abunai said:


> If something (a new prop, and idea, new lighting, new sound system) is going to fail, it's best that it fail early, when you can still do something about it.
> 
> Test everything new in conditions similar to how it will be used in your haunt.
> Test it early.
> Test it often.


 I can't agree with this one more. I had all my 3-axis skulls programmed and working inside on Oct. 30th. When I got them in the yard on the 31st, Nada...

I love holidy coro, their DMX lamps are the best. Though I'm going to come up with a custom circuit board or wire harness to hook them up. I think the problem was the RJ45 splitters I got from them. The wires inside are super finicky to make contact with cat5 cables. I even had one short internally and catch on fire this year when trying to hook up my lamps.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Abunai said:


> Test everything new in conditions similar to how it will be used in your haunt.
> Test it early.
> Test it often.


Addendum: Remember that testing uses battery power...


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

I learned that if you "hope just the right amount" the weather really isn't that bad!!!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Rain and crappy weather suck as per usual... Dont screw up your back Monday before Halloween so you cant move and have to rely on others to get things finished ( which we did.. thank god for good friends)..

Cameras should be set back as far as possible for the best picture.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Don't get so upset about the weather. Nothing I can do will magically change it.
Find someone to shoot quality video footage during trick-or-treat.
Get photos of all of my volunteers in their makeup.
Get more volunteers.
Props that didn't get finished in time now give me something to do over the winter (I'm looking at you, Arduino!).
Always take the time to introduce yourself to someone checking out your haunt during setup. You never know when you'll gain a friend who will end up staying the entire time and then help with tear down.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

After reading all the things listed here I have come up with one more thing.
Write up your list and post it someplace you will see it for next time. This way you do not have to relearn this stuff.


----------



## beaver state rich (Jan 25, 2014)

> I love holidy coro, their DMX lamps are the best. Though I'm going to come up with a custom circuit board or wire harness to hook them up. I think the problem was the RJ45 splitters I got from them. The wires inside are super finicky to make contact with cat5 cables. I even had one short internally and catch on fire this year when trying to hook up my lamps.


Rev Noch: Get CorrosionX. I had to mail order it but it is amazing. It's thick and fills the entire Cat-5 connector with something similar to shaving cream. I left 12 of the DMX lights in my yard all month with zero issues. I also was having an issue with my boats fish finder/GPS connection. Solved that issue instantly. I also had one cord that was a 3 outlet head. 2 were used one was empty. GFCI was popping but I shot the stuff in the unused outlet and that issue went away too. I have found about 50 uses for this stuff and will NEVER be without it. It's on the same shelf as my duct tape, WD-40 and vice grips.


----------



## WingThing (Nov 14, 2014)

Don't try to calm down someone while your in full costume. (Wasn't thinking)
Double check that you started the camera. (Again wasn't thinking)
Try to avoid putting props under a large tree full of real crows. (Dirty, sticky and gross)
Election signs wire frames are good for keeping your headstones in place. (Now I got 30+) 
Last can't drink more than one warm apple cider while in full costume. (Age)


----------



## EyeballsStudio (Sep 17, 2013)

What I learned:
- I need a bigger car for transporting my props.
- Test blacklight paint in advance, to avoid disappointment
- People are stupid. Our haunt was nuclear themed, with radiation signs everywhere, and still they all thought it was about ebola!


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

EyeballsStudio said:


> What I learned:
> - I need a bigger car for transporting my props.
> - Test blacklight paint in advance, to avoid disappointment
> - People are stupid. Our haunt was nuclear themed, with radiation signs everywhere, and still they all thought it was about ebola!


People lump radiation and biohazard signs together, which would be possible for an ebola theme. A lot of it may have been joking too.

I learned to always glue the hips on pvc frames to save you a ton of effort. And to be more careful when melting plastic to avoid blisters.


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

What I learned: Keep a snow shovel handy. SHEESH.


----------



## rowan (May 9, 2015)

what i learned lighting displays look killer in orange in the dark


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

1) The most scraggled up, jumper wired, crows nest of a circuit - which works perfectly, will cease to work the moment it is transferred to a nice, orderly, proper layout and put in a prop.

2) A prop can work perfectly up until the moment batteries are removed and it is gently put on a shelf for storage. Gently removing it from the shelf the next year and inserting fresh batteries is cause to make it stop working completely.

3) Don't leave batteries in the prop all year long in an attempt to circumvent rule #2

4) A countermeasure for Rule #2 can sometimes be leaving the prop out all year long and using it periodically...every two weeks seems to be enough.

5) I used to associate the smell of fallen leaves, crisp morning air and fermenting apples under the tree with "Fall" - then the smell of candy and that off-scent of candle+slightly scorched pumpkin with Halloween Night. Now that has changed to the smell of spray paint (black of course), hot glue and burning plastic for "Fall", and candy plus a smoked electronic component or two for Halloween Night!


----------

